# Open front RUBs



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Is anyone currently using these stacked? I was thinking about getting some, maybe small sized ones for does ready to litter. Meshed on the sides of course, but as they open at the front you could stack them and still gain access to the lower ones.

What do people think?

http://www.tradesystems.co.uk/rub14-rea ... oCtCbw_wcB


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

This looks to be a pretty good idea, my only worry would be that the plastic appears a little thin and flaky but other then that I actually quite fancy the idea for my mousery! Great find & if you pursue it please do let me know how it goes :O


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I would worry about ventilation and accissibility. If you only put mesh on the sides, you can't be sure they'll get proper ventilation. And I don't know the boxes, but do they only open in the front? Because that would make it difficult to acces both mice and whatever else is in the cage.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

They do look ideal for stacking purposes, however I have a few concerns myself as to the viability of modifying them to be used for housing mice.

As previously mentioned the plastic does seem thin and unless when the front is in place is solid enough as to not give any flex then would be totally inadequate to house a determined mouse wanting to escape.

The other concern is the hinge mechanism as like most that are just plastic do seem to break thus making it again useless as a cage for mice unless this is too modified with the aid of hinges and wood placed of correct thickness to act as a secure hinge.

The lid is removable which may give other problems when doing so, as in trying to keep the front up whilst working in the tub if happen to house doe and a litter of active hoppers.

Overall the tubs could be very good if additional modifications were made and ventilation placed in the front also.


----------

